# No Choke Button or Cable - Grey Fergie



## LolaGreyTEA20TVO (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi there I am new to the forum and to tractors !

I have just acquired a relatively decent 1949 Ferguson TEA 20 TVO in overall good condition. 
Chap I acquired it from said last thing on the list to complete the restoration works was for a new choke button 

On closer inspection there does not appear to be an existing choke facility either on the dash or under the dash panel is this normal and why would there be no choke as would assume for cold starts it would be needed ? 

Would be good for some information on this point if anyone can let me know 

Thanks


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

You should have a choke rod located on the lower left side of the housing. There is just a small clip that the rod goes thru and a round knob holds it in place. Check on the carb to see if there is a small knob protruding on the back side of the carb at the hose entrance. This is where the rod clips on at the front and manually operates the choke. Yes you will need.a choke in cold weather if it is 6 volt. 12 volt spins the motor a lot faster and I very seldom use the.choke on the NAA since.converting it to 12 volt. One note. I use a clothes pin on the choke rod to hold it in position while warming up. Otherwise you will have to stand there and hold the choke closed while the motor warms up and you freeze. The incoming air will naturally open up the choke prematurely if left unattended


----------



## LolaGreyTEA20TVO (Sep 24, 2019)

Ed Williams said:


> You should have a choke rod located on the lower left side of the housing. There is just a small clip that the rod goes thru and a round knob holds it in place. Check on the carb to see if there is a small knob protruding on the back side of the carb at the hose entrance. This is where the rod clips on at the front and manually operates the choke. Yes you will need.a choke in cold weather if it is 6 volt. 12 volt spins the motor a lot faster and I very seldom use the.choke on the NAA since.converting it to 12 volt. One note. I use a clothes pin on the choke rod to hold it in position while warming up. Otherwise you will have to stand there and hold the choke closed while the motor warms up and you freeze. The incoming air will naturally open up the choke prematurely if left unattended


Thanks Ed got it sorted does the new choke button just screw on to the choke rod via the dash exit position ?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Yes, knob screws onto rod.


----------

